# Mobile phones



## tim1985 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi

I am moving to Spain in a couple of weeks time and I am after a bit of advice regarding mobile phones if you don't mind.

I currently have an O2 contract that runs out at the end of August, what is the cheapest way to make and receive calls/SMS both to the UK and in Spain? The vast majority of calls/SMS will be to the UK though.

Would I be best to take out a contract with a Spanish provider? If so who is best Movistar, Orange or Vodafone?

Or should I pay a bit each month with O2 to get cheaper rates?

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's what I do for a living but I do not advertise on here. I'll be happy to PM you if you allow me. 

You MUST go with a Spanish provider if you are looking for a cost-effective package. Using 02 will be a very expensive hobby!


----------



## tim1985 (Jun 17, 2009)

Steve by all means PM me.


----------

